
Let me StackOverflow that for you - austengary
http://letmestackoverflowthatforyou.herokuapp.com/
======
geuis
Please don't upvote this site. Adding more snark to the world on a nice Friday
morning doesn't help anyone.

On the contrary, go visit SO and find a few questions you can help someone
with. I'm going to after I get some coffee. Help some others out, just like
people have helped us out on so many occasions.

~~~
kenkam
Can't agree more. I can see benefit in asking technical questions (no matter
how dumb) because you can educate and communicate one another, not the sort of
questions LMGTFY deals with. I wouldn't enjoy working with the person who came
up with this site...

------
billpg
Last time I was given a snarky lmgtfy link, the search results didn't actually
produce any useful results. I had already tried google-ing the exact words
before asking.

~~~
Coincoin
I can see that becoming a problem in a couple of years:

Step 1) Go to stackoverflow and search question. Step 2) Answers only point to
letmegooglethatforyou. Step 3) Search using letmegooglethatforyou. Step 4)
Find only results pointing to letmestackoverflowthatforyou.

As a matter of fact it has already started.

~~~
cruise02
This is why LMGTFY is banned on Stack Overflow. If you see it, please flag it
for a moderator to delete.

------
Jugurtha
The links generated don't work. There's the "/" at the end that's screwing
things up.

For example, the link generated for "hello world" is:

[http://letmestackoverflowthatforyou.herokuapp.com/hello%20wo...](http://letmestackoverflowthatforyou.herokuapp.com/hello%20world/)

Which doesn't work. (don't click on "preview". Copy and paste the link (which
is what your "victim" will have to do)).

But
"[http://letmestackoverflowthatforyou.herokuapp.com/hello%20wo...](http://letmestackoverflowthatforyou.herokuapp.com/hello%20world")
will work (will be changed to
"[http://letmestackoverflowthatforyou.herokuapp.com/hello](http://letmestackoverflowthatforyou.herokuapp.com/hello)
world")

------
deletes
I don't see how this is better than let me google that for you. Google is a
far better search engine for searching on SO ( and you can get non-SO relevant
hits), unless you decide to use tags, which letmestackoverflowthatforyou
doesn't use.

~~~
cruise02
Stack Overflow's search automatically converts search terms to tags if they
happen to be a common enough tag, so that's taken care of when the search is
submitted to SO. (Try searching for "Java String" for example.)

The problem I have with this is that the world didn't really need yet another
snarky "Let me X that for you" site. This doesn't make the Internet better.
LMGTFY links are banned on Stack Overflow because they fail at being either
clever or useful. Using Stack Overflow's name and logo for this strikes me as
rather dickish.

------
sghill
I've always found it a lot more effective to sit down with someone and find
the answer together, no matter how simple the question. If our technique works
well, I've found they'll generally try it again the next time they have a
question.

Unlike sending this link, figuring out things together doesn't leave teammates
avoiding and dreading interactions with each other.

------
raorao
hey everyone -- I'm actually one of the three developers-in-training who wrote
this app. We just finished week four of Dev Bootcamp, and this was just a
(admittedly stupid) project we invented to practice our abilities in
html/css/javascript/sinatra/rspec/heroku. We built it in four hours late on
thursday night, basically on a dare.

Also -- we love helping people! sitting down and walking someone through a
problem is the best way to help them learn something and to crystalize the
concept for yourself. Hell, thats basically the motto of DBC. And of course
it's against the ethos of the programming community to belittle others who ask
for help, since we're all going to need help at some point.

This site is just meant as a joke. I would hate it if someone actually used
this on a curious and well meaning junior developer.

------
cwbrandsma
This was yesterday for me. Had a developer come to my desk, asked how to
perform an action (set a timeout on a ajax request), I pulled up Stackoverflow
and had the answer in about 10 seconds.

~~~
Deestan
So you helped them, and showed them a tool they could use to help themself in
the future. That's good!

This tool on the other hand, would help you belittle and alienate them so that
they are afraid of asking for help in the future.

------
kbar13
I'd like to note that Dash is awesome, and easily searches and displays docs,
google, and stackoverflow:

[http://kapeli.com/dash](http://kapeli.com/dash)

